# Servotronic failure??



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

So I have had this happen a few times in the past where I would start up my e38 and it felt as thought the power steering was going out, the steering was very tight at slow speeds. I would turn it off and on again, and it would be back to normal...

This past weekend it did again, but this time it did not correct itslef when I restarted the car. My question is, has anyone experienced this? Is it the Servotronic system failing? Would a display pop up in my dash cluster letting me know? Can I drive my car around with the steering tight like this? To be honest I dont want to fix whatever is wrong because I like the e39 528i style steering feel, much more rigid, I feel the road much better. Not sure I like the easy, loose way it was before whatever broke broke.


----------

